# abdomen n pelvis



## saleem khan (Jul 5, 2012)

the best book for gross anatomy of abdomen n pelvis?


----------



## wajiha21 (Jul 24, 2012)

*snell greys anatomy*

i prefer Snell i am also in 2nd year and i did it from their but our teachers kinda hanged on with BD chaursia because it is really detailed and somehow seemed short to them but i assure you Snell is to the point and the best book ever


----------



## saleem khan (Jul 5, 2012)

*seniors*

thnx.
this means seniors wre right........


----------

